# Is this still ride able? (Fork pics)



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

So I guess this must have happened my last ride, I just noticed a twang noise while turning with my weight on the bars. The crack is completely through, just on the one side. The actual "tube" isnt cracked, just the piece that connects the 2 sides that goes over the tire. Is the fork done for?


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Yep, dead. If it's broken, the fork legs can move independently. 

My nephew broke that brace on a fork once, barelling down Powderpuff at Snowshoe. I was behind him, he swerved a couple times, then it was all buttholes and elbows until he stopped. It was a major crash, nothing you want to experience first hand.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Need video if you decide to ride it .


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

Damn.  Looks like no riding for a while.


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

warrenty?


----------



## DriveByBikeShooting (Mar 13, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Need video if you decide to ride it .


:yikes:


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

I wouldnt think so, I bought the bike in '03.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

No way. The fork is dead.

What kind of bike is it?


----------



## tihsepa (May 15, 2009)

Dead fork. Now is a good time for an upgrade.


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

who made it


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

A from Il said:


> Dead fork. Now is a good time for an upgrade.


....if the frame is even worthy of a decent upgrade....


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

biggoofy1 said:


> who made it


Looks like its a 2003 Haro X1 with a Manitou Six Sport, 100mm travel

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=572463


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah thats it. Which brings me to my next question....I either get a new fork(if the frame is worth it) or get a decent hardtail.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

A good NEW fork, will probably run you about $200-$300, depending on what features you want, but a decent hardtail can be bought for about $600. Please post a picture of the whole bike to help us get a better idea of what you should do. I'll go look at some forks and also some good hardtails and post pictures and/or links for them.

All the best,
Andy


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

fork is screwed, don't ride it...... id use that as an reason to upgrade, plus the bike is older so its a bit outdated so id just replace it. just my $0.02


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

hardtailkid said:


> A good NEW fork, will probably run you about $200-$300, depending on what features you want, but a decent hardtail can be bought for about $600. Please post a picture of the whole bike to help us get a better idea of what you should do. I'll go look at some forks and also some good hardtails and post pictures and/or links for them.
> 
> All the best,
> Andy


Its right here. http://www.epinions.com/bicycles_2003_Haro_Extreme_X1#

upwards of $600 is probably not in the budget to be honest.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

HT go go go!


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

a pinch of Jb weld and buff it right out......... just kidding


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

herbn said:


> a pinch of Jb weld and buff it right out......... just kidding


Can't forget the duct tape :thumbsup:


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Second picture: 2010 GT Outpost Disc. Meh components (meh, in this case= it gets you on a mountain bike, but they arent very good...)
$329.99 at Performancebike.com

First picture: 2009 Mongoose Tyax Super. Good components, especially for the price. It may not be in your "ideal" budget, but neither is the $669.00MSRP. On sale at Performancebike.com for $399.00

I'll post more.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Independent suspension!


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

hardtailkid said:


> Can't forget the duct tape :thumbsup:


i prefer gorilla tape :thumbsup:


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

So its not worth getting a new fork?


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

basso4735 said:


> So its not worth getting a new fork?


i forgot to add if you like the bike then it is worth it. theres a few low priced decent forks out there like this


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

insanitylevel9 said:


> i forgot to add if you like the bike then it is worth it. theres a few low priced decent forks out there like this


I do like it, and I dont think my skill level has exceeded the components on it, except that I still need to buy a heavier rated rear coil for my fat @ss but that should only be ~$30 or so.

I feel like my budget would not get me anything _that_ much better than what I currently have anyway. I could definitely swing >$300 for a new fork though.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

I'd do the new fork.....just my $.02


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

If you like the bike, it's in good mechanical shape and $200 to $300 is in the budget, but >$600 isn't for a new bike. . . . . then go for a new(er) fork.

If you buy used, be certain that the steerer tube is long enough (ie; at least as long as the one on your current fork).

Something like this is the direction I would go:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rock-Shox-Tora-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item19bc6bd3e4

A year or so ago, Tora forks that have the Motion Control damper were not terribly hard to find for $225 to $300, but they seem to have dried up for the most part. They are very good forks for the money. A poor-man's Reba. A pound heavier and only one air valve that fills both + and - chambers instead of one for each, but otherwise a very good performing fork.


----------



## Hellrazor666 (Oct 27, 2008)

Personally get a new bike


----------



## CharleyGnarlyP290 (Apr 26, 2010)

Man this is crazy. I guess I need to find a new job to stay in the mountain biking game. "Oh, broke fork, yeah toss the whole bike and get a new one, especially since you got it waaaayyyy back in '03." Nuts.
I guess you can buy new forks for $200.00 or whatever and keep riding the bike you have, or you can shell out another four or five hundred bucks to get a bike with so-so components that you will trash on your first ride to the corner market, so you will have to replace those too. Looks like your alternative is to go ahead and drop a couple or five Gs and get a real bike.
Come on. Are the majority of bikes that bad these days? 
I for one don't make a whole lot of money (either that or I have my priorities all out of whack, i.e., kids, college for kids, bills, etc.) and I personally would have to replace the fork. 
If you like the bike other than the broke part, just replace the bleedin' fork and keep riding.
I am really having a hard time adjusting to this mentality of having to spend a fortune on a decent bike.
I guess next time an alternator goes out on the car I will toss it and get a new one. After all it is an '05....


And after all this I will probably never get a question answered on this forum again...


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

CharleyGnarlyP290 said:


> Man this is crazy. I guess I need to find a new job to stay in the mountain biking game. "Oh, broke fork, yeah toss the whole bike and get a new one, especially since you got it waaaayyyy back in '03." Nuts.
> I guess you can buy new forks for $200.00 or whatever and keep riding the bike you have, or you can shell out another four or five hundred bucks to get a bike with so-so components that you will trash on your first ride to the corner market, so you will have to replace those too. Looks like your alternative is to go ahead and drop a couple or five Gs and get a real bike.
> Come on. Are the majority of bikes that bad these days?
> I for one don't make a whole lot of money (either that or I have my priorities all out of whack, i.e., kids, college for kids, bills, etc.) and I personally would have to replace the fork.
> ...


Price out components separately, and then compare it to the price of a whole new bike, and youll understand why people often recommend just buying a new bike... especially on a bike like the OPs that was basically bottom of the line full suspension to begin with...



CharleyGnarlyP290 said:


> And after all this I will probably never get a question answered on this forum again...


Dont let the door hit you on the way out..


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

CharleyGnarlyP290 said:


> Are the majority of bikes that bad these days?


Components on bikes at a certain price point are usually sub-par. It also depends on how you ride. If you are new and not riding hard or rough terrain...most bikes will be suitable. As your skill and fitness level increases so does the abuse you put on your bike. That is when you will find that the $350 bike you thought you got the great deal on isn't such a great deal.


----------



## CharleyGnarlyP290 (Apr 26, 2010)

FLMike, I am not going anywhere... just stating my opinion. If all the components on a given bike were to take a dump at the same time, I fully agree that at that point you might as well by a new ride. One component, even a pretty major one like the fork, replace it.
I am just astounded at the throw-away attitude some people have. To each his/her own I guess.
Didn't mean to ruffle any feathers, but there it is.
I would venture to say that most riders are not going to be serious, radical, maniac, off-road types. A lot of people can get by with, God forbid, a bike in the $400-500 range and get years of good use out of it. As parts break, replace them, and learn the mechanical aspects of your bike at the same time. I am one of these types. Replace parts as they wear out/break. For me it is easier to buy a less expensive bike, as long as the frame/fork is decent, and upgrade the parts as I go. That is the way I do it. Not everybody's cup of tea to be sure, but that is just me.
If someone would rather upgrade the bike more or spend $$$$ for the first bike they get, that's ok with me. More power to ya. If I had the extra bucks I might do the same.


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

FLMike said:


> Dont let the door hit you on the way out..


 I call foul.:nono:


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

FLMike said:


> Price out components separately, and then compare it to the price of a whole new bike, and youll understand why people often recommend just buying a new bike... especially on a bike like the OPs that was basically bottom of the line full suspension to begin with...
> .


Right, my components are bottom of the line, but if I bought a new bike the components would still be bottom of the line. I for one, do not mind having these components.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

CharleyGnarlyP290 said:


> FLMike, I am not going anywhere... just stating my opinion. If all the components on a given bike were to take a dump at the same time, I fully agree that at that point you might as well by a new ride. One component, even a pretty major one like the fork, replace it.
> I am just astounded at the throw-away attitude some people have. To each his/her own I guess.
> Didn't mean to ruffle any feathers, but there it is.
> I would venture to say that most riders are not going to be serious, radical, maniac, off-road types. A lot of people can get by with, God forbid, a bike in the $400-500 range and get years of good use out of it. As parts break, replace them, and learn the mechanical aspects of your bike at the same time. I am one of these types. Replace parts as they wear out/break. For me it is easier to buy a less expensive bike, as long as the frame/fork is decent, and upgrade the parts as I go. That is the way I do it. Not everybody's cup of tea to be sure, but that is just me.
> If someone would rather upgrade the bike more or spend $$$$ for the first bike they get, that's ok with me. More power to ya. If I had the extra bucks I might do the same.


its not a throw away aditude really. people are saying it an 03, maybe im a sucker for marketing hype but thats old for a fs bike. replace the fork, sure, but what goes next, the cranks, the hubs? it may be $500 to cover all the replacements eventually. at $500 you might as well save up a bit more and just buy a new bike. and comparing a car to a bike isnt really fair.


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

if they made that fiber type of packing tape in carbon,that would be trick


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

b-kul said:


> its not a throw away aditude really. people are saying it an 03, maybe im a sucker for marketing hype but thats old for a fs bike. replace the fork, sure, but what goes next, the cranks, the hubs? it may be $500 to cover all the replacements eventually. at $500 you might as well save up a bit more and just buy a new bike. and comparing a car to a bike isnt really fair.


The hubs could break on the new bike before my old one. Who knows. Its hard to make decisions based on what could happen.


----------



## Seb71 (Mar 11, 2009)

Between a new $600 hardtail and a $300 fork for the current bike, I would choose to buy the fork. The $600 bike will not have a $300 fork on it.


----------



## Hellrazor666 (Oct 27, 2008)

Look at this way 300 dollar fork.. bike worth about 300-400 tops. I personally would have a hard time knowing my fork cost almost what my bike is worth. You could also look for newer used bike or a new one. Keep the old as a bike to practice your mechanic skills


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

You can also get a descent fork for way less than 300 bucks man. For the riding level you say you have i believe you will be ok with a Rockshox dart 3 or a rockshox Tora etc. Both under $200. i believe a white one of either would even look great on your bike  I say keep the bike and get one of those forks on it


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/FK276A00-Rockshox+Tora+Sl+Solo+Air+Fork+Oe.aspx


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Seb71 said:


> Between a new $600 hardtail and a $300 fork for the current bike, I would choose to buy the fork. The $600 bike will not have a $300 fork on it.


+1

Didn't think about it that way when I posted.
And my example of no more than $300 for a new fork, was just saying that the OP shouldn't spend any more than that, assuming he doesn't ride too aggressively.


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

Tora is good, but considering it will be close to $250 with shipping included, this new Recon would be a better deal...I think.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Good point. I just looked back on Jensons site at forks, and I found this:
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/FK405A11-Rock+Shox+Tora+302+Coil+U-Turn+Fork.aspx


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

hardtailkid said:


> Good point. I just looked back on Jensons site at forks, and I found this:
> http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/FK405A11-Rock+Shox+Tora+302+Coil+U-Turn+Fork.aspx


Good deal!

Good entry level fork.


----------



## mhmacw (Mar 16, 2010)

CarolinaLL6 said:


> I call foul.:nono:


totally!


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

captainjoon said:


> Tora is good, but considering it will be close to $250 with shipping included, this new Recon would be a better deal...I think.


that looks like a really good deal. theres also a bunch of '09 marzocchi 33 and 44 stuff all onsale right now, on ebay and elsewhere. all of which would be an upgrade imo.


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

RS Recon $130:
http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php/product/50155 ... if it''s still available


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Got to thinking. I looked up some reviews on SR Suntour forks (don't hurt me) and one of them was reviewed well. Look at the SR SunTour Epicon line.


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey guys, been a while. I landed a new full time job so Ive been busy...but that also means I think I'm going to go for a new hardtail as well. I like the specialized rockhopper sport, seems I could get one for <$500, which would be good. I think I'm going to keep my budget around $500.

Going to try to sell my bike on craigslist for some bucks to fund the new bike as well. So keep the suggestions coming for the hardtail!


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Try and sell your bike on this website first


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh! And if you got some kind of a signing bonus for your new job, go for an expensive bike. You may as well. Jus a guesstimate, but make your bike budget 1/30th of your annual salary. Based on my dad's income, that seems about right for a really good bike, and it's not an amount that would be too hard to explain to the wife.


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

Ill list it here too.


----------



## Steeljaws (May 2, 2010)

I'm surprised nobody mentioned it; if you like your frame, and are OK with the components, and your budget is tight, and all you want to do is ride, then get a good non-suspension fork for less then $100.00. When your finances permit, get something new....why throw away a bike that you like....for less then a buck, you're back in the game.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Schwinn sidewinder? Maybe a Mongoose xr 200? Both great bikes I hear.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Biohazard74 said:


> Schwinn sidewinder? Maybe a Mongoose xr 200? Both great bikes I hear.


troll.

Are you familiar with the Grapefruit Trails?


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Steeljaws said:


> I'm surprised nobody mentioned it; if you like your frame, and are OK with the components, and your budget is tight, and all you want to do is ride, then get a good non-suspension fork for less then $100.00. When your finances permit, get something new....why throw away a bike that you like....for less then a buck, you're back in the game.


Or he could get a build kit from pricepoint.com and still have money leftover for a good fork.


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

hardtailkid said:


> Oh! And if you got some kind of a signing bonus for your new job, go for an expensive bike. You may as well. Jus a guesstimate, but make your bike budget 1/30th of your annual salary. Based on my dad's income, that seems about right for a really good bike, and it's not an amount that would be too hard to explain to the wife.


lol no no signing bonus. i have a lot of expenses so budget is still $500


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

basso4735 said:


> lol no no signing bonus. i have a lot of expenses so budget is still $500


:cryin: :idea: :ihih:

This bike seems to be thrown around way too much when it comes to a good bike on a budget, but here: Forge Sawback 5xx <----look it up


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

hardtailkid said:


> :cryin: :idea: :ihih:
> 
> This bike seems to be thrown around way too much when it comes to a good bike on a budget, but here: Forge Sawback 5xx <----look it up


I know some people swear by that one.....ill check it out but I would much rather stay with specialized, giant, trek, etc.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

hardtailkid said:


> troll.
> 
> Are you familiar with the Grapefruit Trails?


Yes I am. I banged your mom there


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Biohazard74 said:


> Yes I am. I banged your mom there


She got home and said she wanted your number. 
Seriousness aside,

what's your name? I think I may have seen you there a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

hardtailkid said:


> She got home and said she wanted your number.
> Seriousness aside,
> 
> what's your name? I think I may have seen you there a couple of weeks ago.


Lol I was jk man. I have no idea where that is


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Is that in Palm Bay?


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Biohazard74 said:


> Lol I was jk man. I have no idea where that is


Fack

Cuz I saw someone there with a bike identical to yours.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Are you serious?  I changed a lot of stuff on my bike to make it different and now you tell me this?


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah its in palm bay


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

You guys done? haha.

anyway Ive been reading up on the forge for the past hour. that might be the route I go, I really havent seen a bad review of it. Most likely the 17", and Ill wait until Target has a good deal. I dont get paid for a few weeks anyway.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

basso4735 said:


> You guys done? haha.
> 
> anyway Ive been reading up on the forge for the past hour. that might be the route I go, I really havent seen a bad review of it. Most likely the 17", and Ill wait until Target has a good deal. I dont get paid for a few weeks anyway.


We are just doing our part and keeping your thread alive 

I have never seen a Sawback 5xx in person, so I doubt you will buy it in store. You may call them up and ask if you can have them order one so you can pick it up in store. You could also buy one on Amazon.com if your heart so desires.


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

hardtailkid said:


> We are just doing our part and keeping your thread alive
> 
> I have never seen a Sawback 5xx in person, so I doubt you will buy it in store. You may call them up and ask if you can have them order one so you can pick it up in store. You could also buy one on Amazon.com if your heart so desires.


Thought you could just buy them online from target


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

basso4735 said:


> Thought you could just buy them online from target


 But wouldnt it be easier to just buy it in store? That way you could walk out of the store with your bike, and you wouldn't have to pay shipping costs, and it would already be assembled (terribly, but assembled none the less).

Do you have a Target in your area? If so, just give them a ring and see if they have any Forge Sawback 5xx's in stock, or if they don't, see if they can order one in for you.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Get a red one. It looks so boss.

(I've never used the word "boss" as an adjective before....I feel accomplished)


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

In the 500 dollar range you can get such a great bike. Treks, Giant Specialized etc. Any proven good company bike. Why are you set on a Target bike? Am I missing something? I'm sorry I didn't read the whole thread. I know its a tad out of your budget but I bought my son a 2009 Trek 6000 for $650. What I'm saying is that if you search you can find excelent bikes.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh and btw. Why would you buy a bike online that you have no idea what it feels like?


----------



## vitiate (Jan 13, 2010)

Can you hit up the local shops (or their employees) to see if they have something used in decent condition cheap? Maybe try craigslist?

Credit card?


----------



## tihsepa (May 15, 2009)

vitiate said:


> Can you hit up the local shops (or their employees) to see if they have something used in decent condition cheap? Maybe try craigslist?*Good idea*
> 
> Credit card? *Dumb ass idea*


see above.

Oh and my mom is just your guys type. 450lbs, lives in a trailer and has a killer mustache. :nono:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

hardtailkid said:


> But wouldnt it be easier to just buy it in store? That way you could walk out of the store with your bike, and you wouldn't have to pay shipping costs, and it would already be assembled (terribly, but assembled none the less).
> 
> Do you have a Target in your area? If so, just give them a ring and see if they have any Forge Sawback 5xx's in stock, or if they don't, see if they can order one in for you.


They do not sell them in the store.


----------



## rotax7 (May 30, 2010)

vitiate said:


> Can you hit up the local shops (or their employees) to see if they have something used in decent condition cheap? Maybe try craigslist?


I think this is a great idea.
I just got my bike off craiglist.
$650 for the bike in my sig.
And in great shape to boot..aside from a simple issue w/ the front shock..

I had also checked a few LBS (granted most didn't have much of anything for used), but check pawn shops, or "used sport gear" type of places if you have those around.

May find a deal..or you may find junk, but its an option..if you haven't checked already.


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

You guys take everything wayyyy to seriously. I have weeks to decide, this isnt my first bike....I will be going to my lbs and seeing what they have. yeesh.

and people suggesting $650 dollar bikes, sorry, not gonna happen.


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

My two cents worth as a former lbs manager....

Forget Target/ Wallyworld bikes if you are actually riding off a paved bike trail.
Look around for left over 08/09 deals, with the economy dump the last couple of years there are some good leftover deals, especially with 5 Ben Franklins in hand.


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

DSFA said:


> My two cents worth as a former lbs manager....
> 
> Forget Target/ Wallyworld bikes if you are actually riding off a paved bike trail.
> Look around for left over 08/09 deals, with the economy dump the last couple of years there are some good leftover deals, especially with 5 Ben Franklins in hand.


yeah. the forge isnt really a wallyworld type bike, its not a NEXT or crap like that. I hope my lbs has some good deals though.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

The forge is actually a good bike. It has pretty good componenets. And the frame which it's on, is the same frame that I have on my 2007 Iron Horse Quantum II (same frame as IH hardtails like Warrior and Maverick). The brakes are good, the crankset is pretty good for being so dang cheap (like $45), the fork is the first thing I would want to replace, but not before you have some fun with it....destroying it and such. It has the best components for ANY new bike under $400 hands down.


----------



## dmunkey (Feb 17, 2010)

hardtailkid said:


> Oh! And if you got some kind of a signing bonus for your new job, go for an expensive bike. You may as well. Jus a guesstimate, but make your bike budget 1/30th of your annual salary. Based on my dad's income, that seems about right for a really good bike, and it's not an amount that would be too hard to explain to the wife.


thats crazy, the bike i just bought is almost exactly 1/30th of my salary!


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

dmunkey said:


> thats crazy, the bike i just bought is almost exactly 1/30th of my salary!


Then I picked a good number


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

hardtailkid said:


> Then I picked a good number


Not for me, haha. I only work in the summer since I still have 2 more years of college. 1/30th of my salary would be $200 lol.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

basso4735 said:


> Not for me, haha. I only work in the summer since I still have 2 more years of college. 1/30th of my salary would be $200 lol.


If your're still in college, get a bike that, if stolen, wouldn't absolutely break your heart and make you turn into a troglodyte, too scarred to face the outside world again.


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

hardtailkid said:


> If your're still in college, get a bike that, if stolen, wouldn't absolutely break your heart and make you turn into a troglodyte, too scarred to face the outside world again.


Why do you assume I ride it around my campus? 

Its gonna stay in my apartment unless im going for a ride..


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

basso4735 said:


> Why do you assume I ride it around my campus?
> 
> Its gonna stay in my apartment unless im going for a ride..


Well then make that 1/10 of your salary


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

Around $500. It is...


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

And I also thought that you would live in a dorm, given that you're a college student. $500.00 is a really good number to work with if your dealing with a new bike. You will find so many bikes at like $425-$500.


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

hardtailkid said:


> And I also thought that you would live in a dorm, given that you're a college student. $500.00 is a really good number to work with if your dealing with a new bike. You will find so many bikes at like $425-$500.


Ive done the dorm life....finally got an apartment off campus for next year. I will be visiting the lbs's around here next weekend.


----------



## Gsromich (Nov 22, 2009)

Congrats on the new job :thumbsup:


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

Gsromich said:


> Congrats on the new job :thumbsup:


Thanks 

I still havent decided what I'm doing yet. I listed the haro for sale, but if I dont get any hits with it, I may keep it.

So, if I do end keeping it, I do need to get a firmer coil for the rear shock. Need some help with this part. Its a "X-Fusion Coil Over w/rebound adj, 5.0" travel". The coil it has now is marked with S750x51. It is 4 3/8" long and about 2" in diameter. Any ideas what I can replace it with? I need something that would be better for my 250lb fat ***  .


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=40910


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

hardtailkid said:


> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=40910


Now about the rear shock...


----------



## motoxkfx (Apr 12, 2009)

highdelll said:


> Independent suspension!


yea get a sette. just playing highdell.


----------



## motoxkfx (Apr 12, 2009)

I would just get a new fork i had a bike like that once now i have a 5k plus bike but there is nothing wrong with what you have if it makes you happy ride it. [email protected]#k what every one else thinks. get the new fork and go give it hell and a fork for 300 bucks is going to be better than what you had for sure.

this is a good fork and it is only 240.00 bucks. blows what you had away.
http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/19...ssories/Rockshox-Tora-Trail-302-Fork-2010.htm


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

What size is the rear shock? In case you can't tell this by my username, but I've never looked at rear shocks before in my life. How long is the actual thingy? :lol:


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

hardtailkid said:


> What size is the rear shock? In case you can't tell this by my username, but I've never looked at rear shocks before in my life. How long is the actual thingy? :lol:





6 posts up said:


> So, if I do end keeping it, I do need to get a firmer coil for the rear shock. Need some help with this part. Its a "X-Fusion Coil Over w/rebound adj, 5.0" travel". The coil it has now is marked with S750x51. It is 4 3/8" long and about 2" in diameter. Any ideas what I can replace it with? I need something that would be better for my 250lb fat *** .


:thumbsup:


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

Change of heart. :thumbsup: After trying out a few hardtails in the $500 range, I was not impressed at all. 

Got a hold of the service dept. for x-fusion. Ordered a 850lb rate coil.

Most likely will be ordering a Tora 318 fork.

Can't wait to ride again.


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

Still looking at forks....would 120mm travel not be good? Or is that not much difference than the 100mm its set up for to worry about.


----------



## thats2odd (Jun 7, 2010)

highdelll said:


> Independent suspension!


HA HA don't you mean independent front suspension!!


----------



## thats2odd (Jun 7, 2010)

basso4735 said:


> Still looking at forks....would 120mm travel not be good? Or is that not much difference than the 100mm its set up for to worry about.


Might wanna pose that question in Shocks and Suspension forum. I have received good advice there.


----------

